# Prince



## DasFreak (25 Apr. 2016)

:thx:

Prince ist tot. Weder Funk noch Fernsehen und auch nicht die printmedien sagen etwas Genaues zu den Gründen seines Ablebens. Man spekuliert.

War es der "Künstlertot"?? (übermäßig Drogen)
War es der "Künstlersport" (übermäßig Sex)
War es das "Künstlerlos" (Sinkende Bekanntheitswerte)

Ich weiß es nicht, wisst Ihr was?


----------



## comatron (25 Apr. 2016)

Da wollen wir uns doch mal gar nicht an den Spekulationen beteiligen.
Er wurde obduziert, die Auswertung braucht ihre Zeit.
Was es war ist unbekannt.
Was es ist wissen wir : traurig und schade.
Mehr gibt es erst mal nicht zu sagen.


----------



## stuftuf (25 Apr. 2016)

egal was es war: die Welt verliert einen der genialsten Musiker der letzten Jahre!

RIP Prince


----------

